# Deux homepod minis vs. barre de son Bose Solo 5



## mikeymouse (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un Homepod Mini que j'utilise pour la musique et gérer mes appareils connectés et j'ai une barre de son Bose Solo 5 pour ma TV qui commence à dater.

Je me tâte à acheter une Apple TV 4k + un autre Homepod Mini pour les utiliser commence enceinte TV également. 

Est-ce que vous pensez qu'au niveau de la qualité sonore ce serait au-dessus de ma barre de son Bose actuelle ?

Merci pour vos retours !!


----------



## Moutaille (4 Février 2021)

mikeymouse a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un Homepod Mini que j'utilise pour la musique et gérer mes appareils connectés et j'ai une barre de son Bose Solo 5 pour ma TV qui commence à dater.
> 
> ...



Bonjour !
J'ai acheté un homepod mini dans l'optique de faire comme toi, d'en racheter un second pour coupler à mon apple tv.
Alors première chose, j'ai trouvé le son vraiment incroyable ! Les voix m'ont impressionnées car elles ressortent vraiment bien. 
Mais...
Oui il y a un "mais"! Que tu aies un ou 2 homepods minis, ce qui manque avec ces bêtes là, ce sont les basses. Et c'est logique hein vue la taille du produit. 
Je ne connais pas ta barre de son, mais si tu comptes regarder des films qui tapent un peu, et bien il vaudrait mieux passer sur 2 homepods originaux (PAS DU TOUT LE MEME PRIX !). Pour ma part j'ai décidé de garder mon home cinéma avec son bon vieux caisson de basses.
Mais encore une fois si ta barre de son n'est pas très puissante sur les graves, tu peux passer sur 2 homepods minis tu ne seras pas déçu !


----------



## mikeymouse (8 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour !
> J'ai acheté un homepod mini dans l'optique de faire comme toi, d'en racheter un second pour coupler à mon apple tv.
> Alors première chose, j'ai trouvé le son vraiment incroyable ! Les voix m'ont impressionnées car elles ressortent vraiment bien.
> Mais...
> ...


Merci pour ton retour !

Je vais y réfléchir car 2 Homepods classiques seront beaucoup trop chers par rapport à mon budget. Je vais essayer de trouver des comparatifs entre ma barre de son Bose Solo 5 et les Homepods Minis !


----------



## hercut (8 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,

Cela m'étonnerait que tu trouves un comparatif de ce genre.

On parle d'un produit dédié à l'univers de la TV vs une enceinte (oui la bose est une enceinte, mais orienté home cinema).

Ce qu'il faut voir c'est l'utilisation que tu veux en avoir et que tu auras. Mais aussi la taille de la pièce, a combien de mettre tu seras, etc.

De mon avis, je ne pense pas que le homepod mini puisse faire mieux que ta Bose en tant que homecinema.

Si tu ne cherches pas forcément de puissance, tu seras satisfait des homepod mini.

Je n'ai pas compris si tu allais les utiliser en stéréo ou un seul pour la TV ?


----------



## Moutaille (8 Février 2021)

Comme l’a dit @hercut les homepods minis en stéréo fonctionnent très bien même en home cinéma. 
J’avais vu un test plutôt pas mal, ici:








						HomePod minis + Apple TV — NOW THIS IS SURPRISING (review and reaction!)
					

Just how good do HomePod minis sound when paired with an Apple TV 4K, and what are the pros and cons?  Here's my full review!




					youtu.be


----------

